# Belgian draft stud colt - pick him apart!



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

1/2 or full Brabant? I would pass. Looks like he has too steep a shoulder, not a good collar bed, his neck is short and a bit of a stovepipe, head looks too large, he's a little post legged behind and he looks to have a hernia. I do like his back and bum and he has good bone. The pictures don't help but definitely not stallion material.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Left thank you for the quick post!! He is full Brabant Belgian...i dont know much about him but if it was me a hernia would be a deal breaker no matter what else...those are hereditary...i never noticed that it just looked like a bit of fluff to me...good catch!!!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I do get it that in the smaller breeds (I consider Brabants a different breed from Belgians) every colt born is a stallion candidate and sometimes it is necessary to overlook some weaknesses to expand the gene pool. I also understand that 4 month old draft foals can be some of the homeliess spare parts looking babies out there that can mature into stunners but you can't change the shoulder and you can't change the hernia.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

At that age its really too young to know for sure what he'll turn out like - might be easier to go by what his sire & dam look like and his bloodlines in general. 
I looked at a few pics and the steep shoulder seems quite typical - they are bred for heavy harness work.
I wasn't aware that hernias were hereditary - but it should be looked at by a vet.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I looked at a few pics and the steep shoulder seems quite typical - they are bred for heavy harness work.


I couldn't disagree more with this train of thought. A straight shoulder does not lend itself to heavy work. The horse is shorter strided and has more concussion on the forefeet resulting in more sore shoulders and sore forelegs and tendons. Sidebone and ringbone are more prevalent in straight shouldered horses. A horse in draught also gets his power from his hind quarters not his shoulder.

The mare in the picture has her fair share of issues. Hardly an example to strive for. There is a problem with straight shoulders in all draft breeds. That doesn't make it something to not try and correct.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What Left Hand Percherons said. Good conformation is good conformation regardless of the breed or purpose. Steep shoulders are more forgiven in cattle horses and trail horses (except for rough gaits in the latter) than in harness or dressage or jumping!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Em.... What exactly is a hernia? I have never heard of that before, but it sounds serious.Coud I be enlightened please?


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

CandyCanes said:


> Em.... What exactly is a hernia? I have never heard of that before, but it sounds serious.Coud I be enlightened please?


A *hernia* is the protrusion of an organ or the fascia of an organ through the wall of the cavity that normally contains it.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

whoa that mare...yah...my friend decided to pass on him anyways but in the meanwhile of all this i looked up a whole lot about hernias!! learn something new every day...


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh dear! I wouldn't want that! I would pass.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought he was really nice. I love Brabants. A hernia though, could be a deal breaker. Although I am not sure I am seeing one on this colt?


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Ooh this is still going, i love this thread and am glad i started it...The seller got back to my friend said it was checked out and said not to be a hernia...not sure since I never saw the horse myself...

nother pic of him this one 4 months old..IMO the upright shoulder is probably the worst part...thanx to everyone who replied so far!


----------

